# WEEDS in PROP



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

The short of it is there's nothing you can do. It doesn't matter what prop you use. The grass is floating on the surface and your motor is running just below the surface. No way to prevent weeds from collecting other than to jam the lower unit down deeper. If you have a jack plate run it as low as it can go, and keep an eye on water pressure.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sharpen the blades


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I may be full of it but I do recall something about Yamaha stock props fowling worse than other manufacturers and aftermarket. If you could test out another prop it would be worth a shot. Might help or might not but worth a shot.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks all.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

I fished with a guide once who had a good solution. As soon as he sensed the lower unit had picked up some grass, he kept the boat on plane but started trimming the motor way out. He'd run it out until the prop broke free of the water, and the grass would slide off the lower unit. He'd drop it back down quickly and the boat would never come off plane.

He could just sense when he needed to do it, but you can also watch your water pressure gauge and try that anytime you see it drop off sharply.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

What about installing a prop line cutter?

http://marinepropellers.com/propellers/index.php?route=product/category&path=83


----------

